# Become a mason



## donnyvann (Sep 30, 2013)

I live in Dallas an I would like to become a mason

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## bupton52 (Sep 30, 2013)

donnyvann said:


> I live in Dallas an I would like to become a mason
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using My Freemasonry HD mobile app



Take a look at the www.MWPHGLoTX.org or www.grandlodgeoftexas.org


S&F
Bro. Byron Upton


----------



## donnyvann (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## bupton52 (Sep 30, 2013)

donnyvann said:


> Thanks
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



 I have several contacts in Dallas depending on where you are. Let me know and I can put you in touch with some people. 


S&F
Bro. Byron Upton


----------



## donnyvann (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm in garland tx but Dallas county still

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## donnyvann (Oct 1, 2013)

bupton52 said:


> I have several contacts in Dallas depending on where you are. Let me know and I can put you in touch with some people.
> 
> 
> S&F
> Bro. Byron Upton



I'm in garland


----------



## bupton52 (Oct 2, 2013)

He has been assisted with locating a lodge in his area and has been given several contacts. Let's wish him the best. Thread Closed


----------

